# Best way to connect Samsung Galaxy Note to a Projector



## eszklar

Hello. New to the forum/site but want wanted to ask what is the best way to output the Samsung Galaxy Note's video/audio to a video projector for presentations, photos and maybe even movies? The Note only has a mini-USB port for charing/syncing data but it does support DLNA so I was thinking wireless via DLNA with something like the LG HW300T or its equivalent. How would one connect to a projector with a VGA/HDMI port? Is there a wireless (Bluetooth) dongle. Has anybody done this with a Galaxy Note?


Many thanks for any/all suggestions.


----------



## 4Dthinker

I don't have the Note, but do have other Samsung Galaxy players. DLNA is probably your only bet for video out of the Note, but that will require a Smart TV or DLNA-enabled receiver of some sort. A simple box like the WD-HD Live might do the trick, with it's HDMI output hooked up to your projector. Music, Video, and Photos should all be possible if your Note and the WD are on the same network, but there won't be any mirroring of the Note's display without a direct cable and that feature being supported, which it doesn't sound like it is.


----------



## ben2401

The Galaxy Note, Nexus, and SII all support HDMI out over the micro usb connection. This standard is known as MHL. The official Samsung adapter is about $20 on amazon or the monoprice one is about $8.


----------



## Bj Pamatmat

You need to use an special adapter for that. You need this :


Samsung Galaxy S3 S III / Samsung Galaxy Note 2 II MHL HDTV Universal Adapter - Retail Packaging - http://amzn.to/ZXqI9i 

SANOXY® Black HDMI Input to VGA Adapter Converter For PC / Laptop - http://amzn.to/15shB7K 

6FT SVGA VGA Monitor MM Male To Male Extension Cable 80 - http://amzn.to/13NNtTx 


If the projector have an HDMI slot then you don't need the HDMI to VGA and the VGA to VGA, You just need to use the Samsung EPL-3PHPBEGXAR Galaxy Tab HDTV Adapter and then an HDMI cable.


----------



## sprintenoo

I did all that , but all I ve git is a Green screen on the wall ...!!

any ideas ???!


----------

